# Weight Weenie Brakes?



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking to upgrade brakes on my race bike (Canyon Exceed), but also drop some weight if possible. Current brakes are Sram Level T's. Other than the obvious option of XTR's (don't want to spend that much), what's next up for weight weenie brake upgrades? 

Finding accurate weight info on brakes is difficult. I'm not convinced that XT8000 brakes would be lighter than the Level T's, and I think the XT rotors may weigh a tad more than the centerline's also?

Also, shoul I drop the 180 front down to a 160? I will be racing at sub 170lbs.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope Race X2s are fairly light too. The ultimate WW brake has to be the Trickstuff Piccola, but they are $$$...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

You're basically not going to find any significant gains without spending $$$ at this point.


----------



## Copenhagen (Nov 26, 2007)

*Formula R1 Racing!*

I've been really happy with Formula R1 Racing. They can be found at reasonable price and are lighter than XTR and sexy looking too. I feel they have a bit more power than XTRs and are more consistent. Downside is that they use DOT fluid.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is good place to start looking at brake weights:
https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?jtl_to...baf0a230d&k=492&suche=&hf=0&Sortierung=9&af=0


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Copenhagen said:


> I've been really happy with Formula R1 Racing. They can be found at reasonable price and are lighter than XTR and sexy looking too. I feel they have a bit more power than XTRs and are more consistent. Downside is that they use DOT fluid.
> 
> View attachment 1234204


Looks like they changed to mineral oil.....
Technical specifications:

intended use : Cross Country, Marathon, All Mountain, Enduro 
Material brake lever: aluminum 
Material housing: aluminum 
Material caliper: aluminum 
Material screws: titanium 
Attachment: Postmount 
Brake disc: without 
Brake fluid: mineral oil


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Some manufactured by Magura are very light; quite pricey though...

You can go to 160 mm front rotor no problem.

XTR 8000 and 8020's are my most reliable and consistent. On super long descents, they maintain braking power and don't overheat like some other brands...


----------



## snakemau (Feb 9, 2007)

Magura MT8 Raceline, great quality, and good weight


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

XTR is probably going to give you the best g to pennies as there are some good deals to be had- less so with the other light brakes.

As already suggested, R2-bike gives you the best idea of real world weights.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Joined the Trickstuff family with some Piccolas.

Justification being they are lightest. The set weigh as much as my rear xt. And knowing they are completely rebuildable have great customer service and still have more power then some 4 piston brakes.

I got the black and orange from bike24 they only had the front in stock so I have to wait on the rear.

So they are the best the lightest look dope and the last brake I'll have to buy for a long time.
That's why I bought $900 brakes.

Edit: also I read an interview with the creator of the Trickstuff brakes same guy who does the intend fork.

He basically said you can match the levers to any mineral oil caliper. Most of the benefit is in the brake lever assembly/master cylinder.
So you could get most of the Trickstuff feeling by buying the lever assembly separately and save some money.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

There’s someone on YouTube that used Shimano levers with Magura calipers. Looks to work just fine.


----------



## WRXJIM (May 21, 2019)

Here is what Ive weighed at my shop. (stock length hoses so once you trim you will save some weight, also with out rotors)

I have noticed it can be as much as +/- 10-15g for the same models.
For both front and rear
Level ULT - 438g
Level TLM - 452g
Level TL - 480g

SLX - M7000 - 598g
XT - M8000 - 540g
XTR M9000 - 475g
XTR M9100 (trail - No lever adjust) - 408g

Food for thought for you.


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Kevin Van Deventer said:


> Joined the Trickstuff family with some Piccolas.
> 
> Edit: also I read an interview with the creator of the Trickstuff brakes same guy who does the intend fork.
> 
> ...


 You can use the Trickstuff lever assembly and mate it with XTR ?


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Motomatt said:


> You can use the Trickstuff lever assembly and mate it with XTR ?


 Yep.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Got my front Piccola brake today (bike24 had it in stock) just rode around the neighborhood bedding it I'd say it's about 85% there.
Here is a pic of it with with handlebar hardware and brake pads in. Old m8000 xt it replaces weighed 276 grams.

My first impression is that this is the ultimate trail brake. When you unbox it and hold it in your hands it feels really small. But in use these are big boy brakes they feel really Moto at the levers. These have plenty of power and plenty of modulation they just feel great. 

These are not typical "weight weenie" brakes. These are real badass trail brakes that just happen to be very light. That's the best I can describe them.

I am glad I went Piccola over the dires or Maxima's. Plenty of power and the lightest brake in the world while giving up nothing..except a STACK of cash.

Also must say for the first time ever in my life I used the old hold the lever and tighten the caliper bolts. I tightened them let go of the lever and spun the wheel.. perfect better then the xt ever got and it's the same ashima "world's lightest rotor".

So if you have the means or even if you have to save your money or buy 1 brake at a time these are the ones to get. Fully rebuildable replacement parts in many colors.
Just buy some Trickstuff and be done with it.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Copenhagen said:


> I've been really happy with Formula R1 Racing. They can be found at reasonable price and are lighter than XTR and sexy looking too. ...


Really? Lighter than XTR Race? By how much?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Weights for lever+caliper+pads: Front, ~170g for the R1, 190g for the XTR race. Rear, ~190g for the R1, 206g for the XTR race.

So, about 40g lighter for the R1 in total, but that alone might not offset the weight of the extra cash you'd be carrying in your back pocket with the Formula brakes.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Weights for lever+caliper+pads: Front, ~170g for the R1, 190g for the XTR race. Rear, ~190g for the R1, 206g for the XTR race.
> 
> So, about 40g lighter for the R1 in total, but that alone might not offset the weight of the extra cash you'd be carrying in your back pocket with the Formula brakes.


Yes, my front XTR race is 191 grams, rear 204. R1 racing according to R2-bike is 194 (back or front) ... obviously depending also on length of hose.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Davide said:


> R1 racing according to R2-bike is 194 (back or front) ... obviously depending also on length of hose.
> 
> View attachment 1267033


That's a rear, and there's plenty of pics on Google showing the R1 front at weights between 160-170. My R1's measured out similar to what I posted, cost $120, have worked flawlessly.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> That's a rear, and there's plenty of pics on Google showing the R1 front at weights between 160-170. My R1's measured out similar to what I posted, cost $120, have worked flawlessly.


I know, I was not contradicting. R2-bike seems to sell the set of two identical R1s that means you need to cut the hose for the front saving those grams.


----------



## Jurgiuks (Apr 5, 2015)

Does anybody have an idea how much weight would be saved by replacing Guide RSC G2 with BR-M8100 or BR-M9100?


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Have a look on www.r2-bike.com


----------

